# How to stand up to cancel culture?



## Meat Target (Jul 14, 2020)

I juat watched Tim Pool's rant about Bari Weiss leaving NYT, citing an "illiberal environment". Always the near-blackpilled one, Tim went on about how keeping your head down won't save you from the woke mob. Everyone is too concerned with their little lives to speak out against this madness (myself very much included, I just wanna grill).

But realistically, how can we push back against these Bullies, Looters, and Murderers? I'm not ready to spend the rest of my life with them in a cell, but I also cannot, in good conscience, live in the Clown World they are creating.

Identity politics seems appealing, but if you're white and try that it attracts glowy saboteurs in no time. The present course isn't helping, and voting Trump in November is, while absolutely necessary, a limited endeavor.

The best I can think of is to stay in shape, get armed, train, and get in contact with a lawyer in case you are targeted. I live in a purple area of a deep red state, FWIW.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 14, 2020)

Just hope the average person will vote against it both politically and economically (that is harder and harder to do with how corporations are only growing stronger).
The only other option is to start your own mob and get back at the other side. If you already become a social pariah might as well go the next steps.


----------



## verissimus (Jul 14, 2020)

Your only chance so far is to pretty much have enough money and clout to withstand the tide : see Elon Musk for example.


----------



## Diabeetus (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jul 14, 2020)

You ignore them, never apologize and you make sure your community is there for you, not you there for them. They have no power if you remember these three things.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't use social media. Keep your online identity and offline identity separate. Can't destroy what can't be found.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 14, 2020)

Never apologize is the golden rule.  It's an admission that you did something wrong to a mob that will never forgive, nor be satisfied.  Hell, they never apologize for ruining lives, do they?


----------



## Grog (Jul 14, 2020)

Voting Trump will do next to nothing, in fact it will only make liberals feel righter in their witch hunts. Trump cares fuck all about free speech or defending dissenters. He's with the system. Voting with your wallet is also progressively more difficult because the flow of information is controlled by an ideological monopoly.
The best thing you can do to stand up against "cancel culture" (or liberalism, more like) is to speak your mind out and loud, without apologizing, and bearing the consequences. Note that this isn't the way to keep your livelihood or reputation. Nobody said living as a dissenter in a dictatorship was easy.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 14, 2020)

show boobs


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 14, 2020)

Use your wallet.

If someone tells you not to watch something? Watch it anyway. Is a company being deplatformed for not endorsing the woke orthodoxy? Make sure you buy your products from them, even if they're more expensive.

Do no share leftist content. Do not repeat leftist nonsense. Do not acknowledge it whenever possible. Continue to use gendered pronouns and not endorse BLM posts.

Do not feed the leftist. Do not pet the trotskyite. Slowly, but peaceably exclude leftists from your social activities if they're unable to shut up about it.

Even mocking them gives them airtime and spreads their nonsense.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 14, 2020)

I just plan to leave the US if it gets too bad. I try to argue with people and have for years, but it feels depressingly pointless. I would rather look out for myself and my partner, everyone else can rot in the communist shithole they all apparently want.


----------



## guffrey__ (Jul 14, 2020)

Just don't pay it any mind until it affects you. My grandfather lived through a lot of horrible shit. When I asked him how he got through it all, he just told me "Ignorance is bliss". Until some noodle-arm ANTIFA butt-pirate starts busting down your front door, don't pay it any mind. Have a contingency plan just in case something does happen, but until it does, keep your head in the sand.

"OH BUT YOU NEED TO BE INVOLVED TO INSPIRE CHANGE!" Fuck that. Change is going to happen regardless of whether or not your hairy, pimpled ass gets involved. Unless you wanna go down the gay LARPing "Proud Boys"/ANTIFA route, care for you and your own. Leave the revolution to the college-educated basement dwellers that would be professionals in their field if "keyboard warrior" was a legitimate career.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 14, 2020)

Troon out, get an autism diagnosis and maybe paralyze yourself for good measure.


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 14, 2020)

> But realistically, how can we push back against these Bullies, Looters, and Murderers?


Bullies: Follow the example Pedro, Muhammed, Chang, and Tyrone lead with; they give 0 fucks about being called racists or whatever White liberals and Coons call them. How more wypipo don't see they're the only targets of the "anti-racist" crusade and smell shite is bizzare.

Looters & Murderers: Buckshot. But if you live in a cucked state or some soy city, your local Dem gov't won't take too kindly to you defending your property or killing their voters.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ita Mori said:


> Bullies: Follow the example Pedro, Muhammed, Chang, and Tyrone lead with; they give 0 fucks about being called racists or whatever White liberals and Coons call them.


pedro, muhammed, chang and tyrone can afford to give 0 fucks because none of this affects them. they can engage in 'hate speech' that would get any white guy fired from his job and unpersoned within hours, but nothing will ever happen to them. it's a one-way street.
only situation where a white dude can do the same is when he's already at rock bottom and has literally nothing left to lose.


----------



## Zeta Reticulan (Jul 14, 2020)

Stay fit, keep a stock pile of food, save as much as you can, buy and learn to use a firearm, conceal your power levels, never talk about any social or political issues in a public setting, stay off social media unless you're on sock puppet accounts, never leave a digital trail and assume everything you're saying and doing in public is being recorded. Unfortunately that's just how it is these days with cancel culture. Be smart and use common sense. That's the only defense you as a regular guy will have. Staying as invisible as possible.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 14, 2020)

> how can we push back against these Bullies, Looters, and Murderers



Same way they did. Slow march through the institutions. You just have to do it more covertly because they know how effective it is.

You're not going to be invulnerable and they will maim quite a few more people until things are through.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 14, 2020)

Standing up during cancel culture is easy. If you never stray from your stance, no matter how asinine, and stand stall with conviction, at least one other idiot will follow you to your death. People just want an unwavering leader, regardless of opinion.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 14, 2020)

You want to defend yourself? Be anonymous. Act unassuming in meatspace. Spread and defend ideas behind a mask. The second you step in front of a camera or attach your name to your message your aegis is gone. The best quality the internet ever had (which is also being eroded on all sides) is the one most often voluntarily waived.

You want to go on the attack? Inadvisable. Find a group of like-minded people you can rely on that cannot be easily dismissed or annulled as _x_-ist. Be independently wealthy. Being your own boss helps, as does living and working outside of a liberal stronghold.

It's not easy. I'd advise more supporting someone who's already in the public eye whose beliefs you share.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jul 16, 2020)

The one and only thing that can be done is to find a way to monetize the attention. This is not easy and sometimes is pretty well impossible. The last thing someone who wishes to cancel you wants to see is you make even more money from their efforts. Again, this is not an everyman's solution but it's why the biggest and most problematic like say Alex Jones had to be full deplatformed because any crossposting of his content would generate interest and money.

Or of course...


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Troon out, get an autism diagnosis and maybe paralyze yourself for good measure.


This or get an ancestry test done and pray you have Jewish ancestors. This will only protect you from run of the mill SJWs. If big media is after you no amount of kosher blood will save you.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jul 16, 2020)

Never apologise. Ever. Anyone comes after your workplace or tries to subject you to a struggle session, refuse. Struggle sessions and re-education are also traps. It is not just them demonstrating their power over you by making you suffer, but also to gather blackmail material for future cancellation attempts. "Oh, but Bob Smith admitted to being a racist misogynist!" And there goes your new job or any attempt to recover.

I think the only long term solution is to hide your powerlevel well enough until you are in positions of authority where you can push back without being detected. For instance, if an SJW comes to you for a job, and their social media shows them pulling down statutes, taking selfies with Greta Thunberg, or "bashing the fash," decide that another candidate is better qualified. Or start your own business (after all, nobody got rich working for other people).

Lawfare might work as well. Civil proceedings against specific people who try to harass you or defame you out of a job with the intention of getting money judgements against them and bankrupting them is a very solid motivation. An Australian railway company did this against XR types who kept blocking their lines because they didn't like how the railway company transported coal. It was very effective because the woke mobs are likely to be well off enough that a Court judgement and bankruptcy could actually hurt them.

If you're in law enforcement or similar, how about deprioritising calls or complaints by anyone who shrieks about abolishing the police and so forth. Oh, I'm sorry we couldn't come to investigate how your wife was pack-raped, Mr SJW, we were all engaged on higher priority work at that exact moment. Of course, it will have to be believable.



DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> This or get an ancestry test done and pray you have Jewish ancestors. This will only protect you from run of the mill SJWs. If big media is after you no amount of kosher blood will save you.



Sadly, this won't work. If you are a POC who isn't in total lockstep with these people, you will be labelled as suffering from internalised oppression and you will be cancelled even harder.


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

You can't, it would require you to sacrifice some core aspects of your identity and beliefs.  There are no ways to achieve what you want within the confines of liberal democracy, other than not letting it get this bad in the first place, but it's possible that liberal democracies always gravitate towards this outcome.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> *incoherent simping for China*



You can't farm social credit points on Kiwi Farms


----------



## Made In China (Jul 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> *deranged white supremacist conspiracy theories*



What are you going to do once Kiwi Farms dies off and you don't have anywhere left to go?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 16, 2020)

Made In China said:


> What are you going to do once Kiwi Farms dies off and you don't have anywhere left to go?



I like how you think I'm some kind of white supremacist because I don't suck the CCP's cock.

Fuck off, commie.


----------



## Chewing Glass (Jul 16, 2020)

If all accusations are baseless, lean in as hard as you can, make as many jokes as you can to egg them on, and make anyone trying to cancel you to sperg out as hard as possible so it's clear to everyone that wants to try for clout to pick an easier target, and for the dedicated to make as many wrong moves possible for you to build a case in court.
There's no reasoning with argumentation now, and no hard evidence is enough to vindicate you if you're in the right. All it boils down to now is two parties trying to feel the most right in their own moral frameworks of mutually exclusive ideas, while the person at the center gets fucked in the dirt. If everyone is tired of this shit and are aware of the tactics that are being used, throw a wrench into their plans by not laying down and dying like a smash player.
Don't make any capitulation to the thoughts and accusions of someone who would cancel you, don't entertain any thought in their heads geared towards cancelling people is nothing more than a tumor, and let them know that


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ginger Piglet said:


> I think the only long term solution is to hide your powerlevel well enough until you are in positions of authority where you can push back without being detected. For instance, if an SJW comes to you for a job, and their social media shows them pulling down statutes, taking selfies with Greta Thunberg, or "bashing the fash," decide that another candidate is better qualified. Or start your own business (after all, nobody got rich working for other people).



This might actually be the most important thing.  SJWs/cancel culture fans gain power through entryism, and it can snowball rapidly once one of them gets to a position in HR.  Deny them that avenue whenever humanly possible - they'd certainly do the same or worse to you.  Abandon any pretext whatsoever of "playing fair" with these people - they don't know the meaning of the term.


----------



## Null (Jul 16, 2020)

You literally cant. Any business or person I've worked with, no matter how independent or wealthy or independently wealthy, will eventually break. Something happens and it's usually the payment networks.

The first step to killing cancel culture is breaking the fucking necks of Mastercard and Visa.


----------



## Fork Cartel (Jul 16, 2020)

Null said:


> You literally cant. Any business or person I've worked with, no matter how independent or wealthy or independently wealthy, will eventually break. Something happens and it's usually the payment networks.
> 
> The first step to killing cancel culture is breaking the fucking necks of Mastercard and Visa.


Yeah, people think the payment networks “_will_” be the last to go like it’s still in the future but the reality is the System is wholly compromised. All of it.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (Jul 16, 2020)

You just ignore it.

That's it. That's the one weird trick.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 16, 2020)

I cannot fully say what the real answer is, but I think some things may help.

Obviously, not buying “woke” products is step number one. This is especially easy when most “woke” channels are that of entertainment. Continuing the trend of killing Hollywood through low tv ratings and ticket sales is a good start. You may also want to avoid streaming services you disagree with, just stick to YouTube in this modern era. As for YouTube, it is self-explanatory, just avoid SJW channels, heck, maybe even the anti-channels. If politics online is deemed unprofitable, the traction of such will decrease and less are likely to act as activists. People will claim it is impossible to destroy Hollywood, but the slow demise of companies, like Disney, at the moment  says otherwise.

Voting for not-mainstream candidates can also help. Trump has obviously been brought up in here, but there is a bit of truth to it. Trump is sort of leading to the destruction of TV and his audience is on a power trip of taking out multiple corrupt individuals. The other day my Liberal, Biden-loving parents were laughing about how Trump was bringing parties together as Bush‘s administration is giving support to Biden. While they think this will help him, to me this shows a last ditch effort to keep the old. Why would the Bush administration, the people who got us into an unjust war, care about America so much to go against Donald. They are probably trying to save themselves amongst the changing times of Trump America. The reactions of businesses and politicians to Trump is a sign that he is helping as they all seem genuinely terrified of him, as if their comfortable positions are now more threatened than ever.

Other things to keep note of
1) Never apologize unless it is something actually serious. A joke or Tweet being brought back up should be ignored.
2) Be anonymous and stay out of things. It is better to be an observer than a participant.
3) Keep a distinction between online and off. AVGN does this to much praise.
4) Stay out of debate circles or politics. You will never win online! Also by avoiding you create less politics online.
5) Find what makes you happy. Be apart of groups dedicated to games or movies, etc.. Non-political groups typically have less drama.
6) Stay off Twitter or FaceBook. Talk to people on smaller sites such as forums. Twitter and FaceBook are made to make you look bad and house the most unreasonable of people. Find sites that promote discussion, not hot takes.


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 17, 2020)

If you are anti left then you are pro white. Doesn't matter if your skin darker then an army boot thats how its going be.  

Which means you have to make the case for benign white supremacy.  Which would be white being the perfect candidate for a socialistic vanguard party for everyone else.

As many here have said over and over again this identity politics is a class war against the working class under the guise of ending racism.

The plutocrats want one thing. They want all the power and all the wealth. Once they get rid of white people the plutocrats will go fleece everyone else. Once there nothing to take the non white working class going get violent. Which will lead to the rich white plutocrats to drop the mask and going to react with extreme prejudice. 

Leading to the genocide of non whites along class lines under ther guise of ending racism Ironic is you think aboutit.

The reason plutocrats hate white people is cause they have a long history of being defiant against unjust powerful people. 

Of course powerful people dont like it when folks get uppity and demanding things like fairness, human rights and the such.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 17, 2020)

Foster a community that supports your stance. Stand strong and never placate to the whims of those who wish to see you fail. Invest in yourself and build infrastructure to keep yourself going even if you become a target and abandoned by the majority. Laugh at them publicly when they fail to bring you down.

I honestly don't see any armed conflict coming about purely from the woke mob itself, and it'll easily get stomped if it tries to overpower through force (to my knowledge, the Right in America is the side with all the guns).


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 17, 2020)

Cancel those who want to cancel you.
Everyone said racist/hatefull things in their lifes.


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't pander in the first place. Don't try to be woke, don't try to appeal to the left, don't mess up your own creative endeavors for them if you're not left in the first place. If you stick to your guns and just act as or believe in what you really believe in, they have very little ammo to do so in the first place. If you're not feeling good about it, then fucking stop. Easy.

Own your past and your mistakes and don't treat them like things you should be ashamed of. Laugh at it, move on. Don't address it at length, don't try to make excuses for them and dig a deeper hole for yourself. What people commonly forget is the universal fact that all of us are human and cannot be perfect, and that we'll mess up along the way once in a while. This is not special, it doesn't stop applying to people when applicable. Of course, this doesn't apply to shit worth laughing at or scrutinizing.  

I think it helps to stand your ground, but it helps better if you don't double down on your autism. Don't shit bricks or shit on someone's porch because they say you should be cancelled. Reduce the amount of ammo they can find. If they are only talking about your past, then you don't act retarded in the present for them to act justified. If you do fight back, I think about the ChilledChaos debacle from awhile back. Fight back with evidence and receipts. Archive everything. If they're lying, call them out, show receipts, lawyer up if they persist for defamation.

Honestly, just don't be famous, man. Only famous people get cancelled, whether in their own personal community or on a national/global basis.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jul 17, 2020)

Honestly, think of internet cancel culture no differently than you would middle school bullies or an abusive spouse, because they use all the same tactics.

No matter how much you want to, you're never going to actually "win" a battle against bullies or abusive spouses, because any interaction is just playing their game and furthering the drama. The only real solution in either of these cases is to leave the environment and render them irrelevant in your life. Like others have said, don't apologize. Apologizing is reinfoircing the idea that you're playing their game. If anything, they can get an "I'm sorry you feel that way", and then you leave.

In the case of cancel culture, that means not socializing with these dipshits to begin with or at the very least, keeping your encounters with them as limited as possible. If you have to have any contact with them online, do it in a way that's anonymous so they can't bother you in real life. In real life, keep your professional life separate from your personal life. One of the biggest risks for encountering cancel culture is combining your internet life, personal life, and professional life into one big social media blob.

If this is infecting your workplace, you should probably start looking for a new job or even consider changing careers. Being a grown adult and trying to work around people who act like a bunch of middle schoolers is not a healthy environment in _any _context, and a red flag that you need to get the fuck out of there to protect your own sanity.

Sadly, you're going to have to accept that some of your hobbies are contaminated and you'll never be able to really participate in the social aspect of them without encountering these crazy bastards. So it might be a good idea to just come to terms with enjoying stuff on your own for your own sake, or pursuing new hobbies in an entirely different direction.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 17, 2020)

Sperghetti said:


> Honestly, think of internet cancel culture no differently than you would middle school bullies or an abusive spouse, because they use all the same tactics.
> 
> No matter how much you want to, you're never going to actually "win" a battle against bullies or abusive spouses, because any interaction is just playing their game and furthering the drama. The only real solution in either of these cases is to leave the environment and render them irrelevant in your life. Like others have said, don't apologize. Apologizing is reinfoircing the idea that you're playing their game. If anything, they can get an "I'm sorry you feel that way", and then you leave.
> 
> ...


It is because of this shit that i follow a single motto: You must crush society before society crushes you.
I'm in no way advocating for a revolt or a chimpout. But leaving society and living how i want to live? Now that's good. Sure, i will not achieve greatness or get filthy rich, but i will as sure will not fuel that unholy monster that is pushing us down and living happy while i can. How? By taking my grandpa's farm and becoming self employed away from everything.

As for hobbies, many of my friends have already told me that since everything today is turning to shit or getting twisted in such a way they become less than the shadow of what they were, we better get to create our own for our own enjoyment. Make something crazy, funny, edgy... However you want and pass it around your buds. Learn from it, refine it, get better and you and your bros will enjoy what you make. And you can also go back to play cards and board games. They never get old


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 17, 2020)

Everything they do is for power or control. Dont talk to them cause they only want submission. 

If you want avoid having them hassle you its best to have more power then them. Take notch who invented minecraft. He is rich so they cant take his living from him. They are bullies and target and can affect the weak.

There is agorism and counter economic. Work on creating a parallel economic system. Stop buying from wallmart and buy from the local farmer.  

Best thing you can do long term is prepare for the collapse. Outwait them and let nature take care of them.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 17, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Best thing you can do long term is prepare for the collapse. Outwait them and let nature take care of them.


This is so truthful...
The fact is, cancel culture is an unsustainable culture that will inevitably kill itself. The fact is, everyone has said or done bad things and the leaders of these movements are no exception. Half the time, they are likely equally as bad as the cancelled. The culture is a U-turn that will inevitably end with opposite results to how it started, if not the destruction of a movement.

Take Keemstar for example. The dude was dog piled by Leafy and Grade, only for the U-turn to take place and put Keem back on top while Leafy and Grade are seen as the drama enemies of YouTube. A more recent example of such would be the Biden accusation fiasco. After the left spent months trying to cancel Brett over a faulty accusation, the tides turned this year as key spokesmen at the time, Biden, is being accused of the same thing. In response, we see nothing but absolute hypocrisy and a split in the #MeToo movement as the idea that a Dem did wrong seems foreign to at least half the audience. Cancel culture is only built to implode in on itself. Either everyone turns out bad, or a movement is destroyed because their narrative no longer stands.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 17, 2020)

Move to a country outside America that doesn’t care too much about “cancel culture”.
Also don’t use or get involved with social media. You can’t get canceled if you’re too busy being Underground for people to notice.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 17, 2020)

You can do what Nick "Rackets" Rekieta does and be a self-employed lawyer. At least in his home state of Minnesota he's proved uncancellable - though I don't know if you'd have similar luck in a place like California.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 18, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Everything they do is for power or control. Dont talk to them cause they only want submission.
> 
> If you want avoid having them hassle you its best to have more power then them. Take notch who invented minecraft. He is rich so they cant take his living from him. They are bullies and target and can affect the weak.
> 
> ...


This is the most important and critical thing we can do: change things with our wallets. Don't buy from brands, don't buy from companies, don't buy from supermarkets. Always do it from your small stores even if variety is not that great. And by doing this not only you will do the good thing but also what you consume will improve in quality.
If you can have a farm and self sustain yourself and others like you, the better.


albertbrown26 said:


> Move to a country outside America that doesn’t care too much about “cancel culture”.
> Also don’t use or get involved with social media. You can’t get canceled if you’re too busy being Underground for people to notice.


tbh i thought for a time to move to Russia. Syberia is enormous and apparently the russian government was looking for people to populate that vast amount of land, offering subsidies in land adquisition for farming, hunting and foresting activities. But the language barrier, the weather and the fact that you probably won't see the sun for almost half a year are huge detriments.


Kosher Dill said:


> You can do what Nick "Rackets" Rekieta does and be a self-employed lawyer. At least in his home state of Minnesota he's proved uncancellable - though I don't know if you'd have similar luck in a place like California.


Starting a business might be hard depending on where you are. Here in Europe, depending on which country you live, you might have it easy or you might need 2 years and be filthy rich to pay for permits before even opening business.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 18, 2020)

Prevention:
no apologizing, no "taking a break from the internet", ideally no interacting with contaminated users
Pro-activity:
spreading the word outside of the internet, to people who easily fall for mind games and guilt trips, actually cutting ties with people you consider to be too far gone
negotiating with retards doesn't work so the best you can do is just distance yourself from them and eventually trap them in their own echo-chamber
there is no saving the internet at this point, not without some holocaust tier event breaking them out of their ideology but you can still save your surroundings
go be nice to people irl


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> Prevention:
> no apologizing, no "taking a break from the internet", ideally no interacting with contaminated users
> Pro-activity:
> spreading the word outside of the internet, to people who easily fall for mind games and guilt trips, actually cutting ties with people you consider to be too far gone
> ...



Agreed, although I wouldn't be surprised if we do see some massive disaster breaking these people out of their ideology, or at least breaking the Silicon Valley media bigwigs out of it given how COVID-19 already has wrecked their finances, plus you've got "Get Woke Go Broke" going on for years now, and with the trade war in China getting increasingly intense, it could force the bigwigs to secretly admit to themselves the Woke Left aren't useful anymore and they will cut off support accordingly.

I think right now they're quadrupling down on the wokeness and endorsing literal terrorism in the hopes of influencing the 2020 Election since if Biden gets in, it'll be back to business as usual

If Trump wins and the GOP keeps control of the Senate, that won't happen. Without Trump, the Republicans in Congress will mostly go back to their old neocon antics since there's no populist figure to rally behind and pander to the base with.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

Cancel cancel culture


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 19, 2020)

Ignore it. Delete social media for a while. The hype will die down as the goldfish-brains lose interest.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Agreed, although I wouldn't be surprised if we do see some massive disaster breaking these people out of their ideology, or at least breaking the Silicon Valley media bigwigs out of it given how COVID-19 already has wrecked their finances, plus you've got "Get Woke Go Broke" going on for years now, and with the trade war in China getting increasingly intense, it could force the bigwigs to secretly admit to themselves the Woke Left aren't useful anymore and they will cut off support accordingly.
> 
> I think right now they're quadrupling down on the wokeness and endorsing literal terrorism in the hopes of influencing the 2020 Election since if Biden gets in, it'll be back to business as usual


its not that simple and not even about america anymore
i actually think companies don't have much incentive in rigging a election since they hold america by the balls anyway, trump pretends to do something about them but doesn't really
woke companies are doing what they're doing because they have been infiltrated on all levels by people who found meaning in being nice at any cost, even if that means you have to not be nice first, that's how SJWs work logically
so the companies either actively endorse SJW because they genuinely believe that's the way to go or out of fear of internal rebellion
the real risk of any given ideology is not the bigwigs but the mob
this societal shift was in the works for the last 30-40 years and its momentum will not stop for another 20 at least


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> its not that simple and not even about america anymore
> i actually think companies don't have much incentive in rigging a election since they hold america by the balls anyway, trump pretends to do something about them but doesn't really
> woke companies are doing what they're doing because they have been infiltrated on all levels by people who found meaning in being nice at any cost, even if that means you have to not be nice first, that's how SJWs work logically
> so the companies either actively endorse SJW because they genuinely believe that's the way to go or out of fear of internal rebellion
> ...



The reason why I think a second term of Trump will put an end to this at this point is less about what he does here in America (aside from federal arrests on Antifa) but the trade war with China

The majority of these SJW companies make their billions from China and COVID-19 threw us all a curveball. If they lose all those Chinese bucks AND have to contend with a bad economy at home, then expect corporate purges of the woke as both a cost-cutting maneuver and as a way to win over the silent majority by producing apolitical media and more apolitical site policies to serve as a palate cleanser after almost a decade or so of "Current Year".

If Trump manages to win a second term, then that proves that there is a silent majority. That's when the corporate bigwigs that run the country will act accordingly since the virus wrecked their finances and they can't rely on the Chinese markets like they used to. They'll quietly fire as many SJW's on their payroll as they can safely get away with and will no longer pander to the Woke Left if this happens.

An entire woke generation would likely be completely de facto disenfranchised unless they learned to code or developed some other useful job skill if this scenario actually plays out.

Oddly enough, if it weren't for the virus wrecking everyone's shit economically on all ends then I'd wager a second term of Trump wouldn't do much to unseat the Woke Left in the early 2020's (although I do think a backlash would happen eventually)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 19, 2020)

Shit your pants in public.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The majority of these SJW companies make their billions from China and COVID-19 threw us all a curveball. If they lose all those Chinese bucks AND have to contend with a bad economy at home, then expect corporate purges of the woke as both a cost-cutting maneuver and as a way to win over the silent majority by producing apolitical media and more apolitical site policies to serve as a palate cleanser after almost a decade or so of "Current Year".
> 
> If Trump manages to win a second term, then that proves that there is a silent majority and the corporate bigwigs that run the country will act accordingly since the virus wrecked their finances and they can't rely on the Chinese markets like they used to.


It could happen if the only reason companies go full woke was economic, and again i don't think that's it.
That said you touched on a good topic, the silent majority.
If they could be persuaded to act it could at least slow down this cancer but i honestly doubt that would ever happen.
People have grown to comfortable and too complicit, they don't want to challenge others nor themselves.

The Internet has a strange unifying quality, it creates groups and pits them against each other, eventually rolling the remains into bigger groups and so on.
I truly believe that in the end of this process we will all have pretty much the same ideology, view on politics, interests, and even the same character traits.
Its just that whatever we end up as probably wont be good so its best to hold on to your individuality for as long as you can.


----------



## BOONES (Jul 19, 2020)

You dont. You sit down and say you dont give a fuck and move on. Cancel culture will always be a minority so theres no sense listening to them.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> It could happen if the only reason companies go full woke was economic, and again i don't think that's it.
> That said you touched on a good topic, the silent majority.
> If they could be persuaded to act it could at least slow down this cancer but i honestly doubt that would ever happen.
> People have grown to comfortable and too complicit, they don't want to challenge others nor themselves.
> ...



If there's any hope in all this, it lies with the Boomers....

The Boomers and Gen X are the ones who are at the top positions of power in these companies and for your average Hollywood Boomer or Silicon Valley Gen X'er, they really are all about the money and economic interest, and losing the Chinese market in a second term of Trump is the kind of thing that will make those at the very top purge the Millennial and Early Zoomer Woke Leftists that make up the SJW mobs at the lower levels and have fully infested the middle levels

Baby Boomers and Generation X are playing by the old rules and the vast majority of them are not true believers in this extreme left-wing claptrap, at least not the bigwigs with enough savvy to control these mega-corporations.

If those at the very top can make the corporate purges while the Boomers are still alive and the Gen X'ers aren't total geezers, then I think it will knock the wind out of the Woke Left for a long time and it would essentially lead to a de facto disenfranchisement of the Core/Late Millennial and Early Zoomer SJW's. By the time these Late Millennials and Zoomer gender speds will be able to finally catch up, that's when Gen X will be where the Boomers are at now and the Late Zoomer and Alpha Gen kids will be grown up and be seen as the new future and a lot of the evidence points to the Late Zoomers and Alpha Gen being more right-leaning and the Core Zoomers being more apolitical or a similar kind of moderate liberal as Gen X.

The Gen Z hyper-SJW gender speds are mostly the Early Zoomers born in the late 90's who are almost nearly the same as the Late Millennials born in the early 90's when it comes to cultural experiences. When the media talks about how Gen Z is big into equity, socialism, postmodern views on gender, and social justice even more than the Millennials are, those Early Zoomers are who they're referring to.

The Late Zoomers are more likely to be closer to the "Generation Zyklon" meme but they're still teenagers in high school for the most part, and the Core Zoomers are just now graduating high school or are just old enough to legally buy booze, and I get a more apolitical or "2000's liberal" vibe from a lot of them.

Politically, the disenfranchisement would happen once The Squad are no longer in office since they burned most of their bridges within the Democratic Party. As it is, it's pretty obvious AOC will have her district gerrymandered out of existence by 2022 and Ilhan Omar will likely face a similar fate if she's not just voted out by pissed-off Minnesotans in 2020.

But again, all of this would depend on Trump winning a second term and intensifying the trade war with China for the next four years. The loss of the Chinese market is the kind of hard kick to the balls that the corporate oligarchs would need to purge the Woke Left from their positions of power in society.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> But again, all of this would depend on Trump winning a second term and intensifying the trade war with China for the next four years. The loss of the Chinese market is the kind of hard kick to the balls that the corporate oligarchs would need to purge the Woke Left from their positions of power in society.


Your post is assuming a lot but might be possible, who knows
But are you saying that if the other guy wins america wont continue the trade war?
Seems kinda unlikely since seemingly every other nation on earth is pulling out of that shithole asap.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> Your post is assuming a lot but might be possible, who knows
> But are you saying that if the other guy wins america wont continue the trade war?
> Seems kinda unlikely since seemingly every other nation on earth is pulling out of that shithole asap.



Biden (and by extension the Democratic elites and most of the GOP establishment for that matter) have a lot of vested economic interests in China, as do the corporations that back Biden and by extension, the Woke Left. They don't want a trade war with China because they've invested so much into the PRC and make the majority of their global wealthy from there.

The Republicans in Congress will back Trump's trade war because he's popular with the GOP voter base and that will help get them elected and keep them from getting primaried by some random populist, with most of the remaining "Never Trumpers" being reviled avowed neocons like Romney and Kristol. 

If Trump is not in office, most of the Republicans will be fine with resuming business as usual with the PRC and the money will keep flowing to the Boomers and X'ers who run the top rungs of the big corporations and they won't need to purge the wokesters from their jobs. If they lose that market (especially when combined with the current COVID-19 recession) then they'll start firing as many diversity hires and HR dangerhairs as they can and the only SJW's who will stay in are the rare ones with genuine marketable skills and competency at said skills.

That kind of economic cascade will change the culture drastically. Hell, a lot of the reasons why pop culture went to shit after Obama got into office was directly because of the Great Recession and the Writers' Strike in 2007-2008 with the rise of social media exacerbating things later on


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If Trump is not in office, most of the Republicans will be fine with resuming business as usual with the PRC and the money will keep flowing to the Boomers and X'ers who run the top rungs of the big corporations and they won't need to purge the wokesters from their jobs. If they lose that market (especially when combined with the current COVID-19 recession) then they'll start firing as many diversity hires and HR dangerhairs as they can and the only SJW's who will stay in are the rare ones with genuine marketable skills and competency at said skills.


Makes sense, i just worry about the rest of the world.
But seeing that some sort of crisis is going to be present everywhere it might also have a similar effect.
Lets just hope lefties really are as incompetent as we think, and that social media wont fuck everything up regardless.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 19, 2020)

Dreamer said:


> Makes sense, i just worry about the rest of the world.


If you think about Europe, things might get salvageable in a decade or so. The question is if the non woklet politicians around here are competent enough to get shit done or they will be the same brand of stupid as the ones that left office. In Germany people are already fed up with Merkel and the lefties, making the right stronger no matter how much people scream "racist" and it seems that Austria is following suit there. In France Macron is doing a fairly competent work and cleaning table despite the initial assumptions. He might as well be the only good frog in existance. And in Denmark they are fairly safe since many news outlets denounced mistreatment of minorities (aka, deportations).
The main problem lies in 4 places (5 if you want to be more accurate): Spain, Italy, UK, Sweden and Greece. Spain and Italy share the same problem: Incompetent and corrupt politicians across the board and inmigration problems. They are in the front and not doing much overall. And the EU showers them with money that gets funneled into the pockets of the politicians. Greece is on the same page, but they have been raped to hell and back with the last crisis and their breeches are still flapping in the wind. As long as Greece doesn't come back, Turkey will have a very important bargaining chip against Europe in the form of thousands upon thousands of illegal migrants. Not even Hungary and Bulgaria will be able to stop that.
The UK is pretty much on the brink, seeing that London is a place where you can get arrested for saying mean things on the internet and knife attacks are a common thing. And Sweden... Well, we can say Sweden is a lost cause. At least the big cities are.


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> If you think about Europe, things might get salvageable in a decade or so. The question is if the non woklet politicians around here are competent enough to get shit done or they will be the same brand of stupid as the ones that left office. In Germany people are already fed up with Merkel and the lefties, making the right stronger no matter how much people scream "racist" and it seems that Austria is following suit there. In France Macron is doing a fairly competent work and cleaning table despite the initial assumptions. He might as well be the only good frog in existance.


I really hope that's true since i always thought germany would be the biggest tumor. 
Years back i thought that if the great social experiment of the SJW would be finally considered a Failure then other countries who are just beginning their magical journey into it might stop and reconsider. I still kinda believe in that, but i'm not so sure anymore.
Just like with communism we need somebody big to fail or denounce it and other countries will follow suit.
UK was always a shithole because of their culture so i'm really not surprised that they ended up like so, i'm kinda glad brexit happened and accelerated the process somewhat.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Generation X are playing by the old rules and the vast majority of them are not true believers in this extreme left-wing claptrap, at least not the bigwigs with enough savvy to control these mega-corporations.


I would not be to sure about this. I have experienced Gen X with my parents, and I can tell you that they have been slowly more radicalized throughout the years. They may not be Bernie supporters, but they do view groups like BLM in high regard and talk about how Trump may be the next Hitler. Outside of Millenials, it seems that Gen x was likely a big part of the SJW era or is becoming one as they only listen to CNN and FaceBook.

It also does not help that they typically only keep up with information outside of the internet. As of now, they seem to be the strongest supporters of Biden as Obama is starting to become their Reagan, so do watch out for them. They are the generation less talked about out of the 4, and as such, most of this passes under the radar it seems.



Syaoran Li said:


> The Gen Z hyper-SJW gender speds are mostly the Early Zoomers born in the late 90's who are almost nearly the same as the Late Millennials born in the early 90's when it comes to cultural experiences. When the media talks about how Gen Z is big into equity, socialism, postmodern views on gender, and social justice even more than the Millennials are, those Early Zoomers are who they're referring to.


What even is Gen Z? I know I am a part of it as a 2000s kid, but does it bleed into the 90s or not, I have seen it go both ways.

Anyways, if it is 90s, then yeah be careful. If we are going by 2000s, it seems that Gen Z is high republican and articles have already said as much. They said that the housing crisis and 9/11 have pretty much made Gen Z penny-saving republicans. I am not sure I fully agree with that because I think YouTube and the Anita era pretty much made the generation Republican. Other than for Bernie, no part of Gen z seems to want to vote Democrat. The only reason Bernie is even there is probably because he does not get much flak from anti-SJW YouTube, and B he comes off like a well-educated moderate. He did things like vote against the Iraq war, and on Joe Rogan he was pretty moderate standing on most policies. Too bad he messed himself up by being Biden’s lap dog and progressively getting more SJW in the 2020 election, though he was never going to win given what happened in 2016.



At this point, I am with you. I wanted to be fair and give Dems the benefit of the doubt this election and try to see both sides, but if anything, everything on here just lead me back to Trump and his audience like in 2016. Hopefully he wins this thing, though I think he will given Biden’s not-so-incredible track record.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I would not be to sure about this. I have experienced Gen X with my parents, and I can tell you that they have been slowly more radicalized throughout the years. They may not be Bernie supporters, but they do view groups like BLM in high regard and talk about how Trump may be the next Hitler. Outside of Millenials, it seems that Gen x was likely a big part of the SJW era or is becoming one as they only listen to CNN and FaceBook.
> 
> It also does not help that they typically only keep up with information outside of the internet. As of now, they seem to be the strongest supporters of Biden as Obama is starting to become their Reagan, so do watch out for them. They are the generation less talked about out of the 4, and as such, most of this passes under the radar it seems.
> 
> ...



True, Gen X is pretty liberal left-leaning and I'd say the first wave of SJW culture was ushered in with a mix of both Late Gen X and Early Millennials at the helm. My parents and uncle are both Gen X'ers and are very much liberal Democrats who hate Trump, but they're also kinda naive on just how far gone the Millennials and Early Zoomers actually are and just how bad the Woke Left truly is.

They're still very much operating on the old Clinton-Bush era playbook where it was the cool liberals vs. the Religious Right and neocons although I'd wager the intense insanity of the last two months has "redpilled" a lot of Gen X'ers on just how out of hand things have gotten with the Woke Left, especially if they live in or near certain areas and even if they won't publicly admit to it and still at least agree on the most surface level CNN talking points, I'd expect them to support Biden in 2020 but also turn on the Woke Left if Trump wins.

If anything, I think the Gen X'ers will blame the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left for Trump's victory if Biden loses the election and will throw the SJW's under the bus accordingly. If Trump can also win the popular vote, then it'll be a lot more difficult to invoke "muh Russia" again like with 2016.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> but also turn on the Woke Left if Trump wins


I honestly feel many will double-down for whatever reason. I think they will want to continue support because they do truly believe that Trump is an omega racist and sexist.



Syaoran Li said:


> If anything, I think the Gen X'ers will blame the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left for Trump's victory if Biden loses the election and will throw the SJW's under the bus accordingly. If Trump can also win the popular vote, then it'll be a lot more difficult to invoke "muh Russia" again like with 2016.


Maybe? I think it is more likely that a Russia will get pulled again because they do seem to fully believe in that. Personally, I have heard my mom go off multiple times about how the FBI found evidence that Putin wants Trump and how that is scary. So far it seems Putin has done practically nothing but invade one country (which likely would have happened regardless), yet they still think Trump is his puppet. The red scare seems all to powerful to drop. The sad part being that China is clearly an issue even to Gen X, yet they cannot seem to grasp that they are more likely the threat and potential WW3 than Russia or the Middle East.

I think another point will be them blaming America’s lack of intelligence or some lingering racism for his victory. I think CNN went off on Trump’s grammar, giving old-leftists the elitism they need to assert that they are clearly more intelligent for not falling for his trickery. Somehow Biden stumbling on every sentence is believed to be a speech impediment and nothing to worry about, but Trump speaking at an easily understandable lower level is a problem.

As for blaming the far left, they will and will not. They will raise BLM and Antifa as being great if not just a bit problematic, but hey, the message is good. And feminists and civil rights of the past were good right? These kids are mislead, but we cannot blame them as there is no Martin Luther King nowadays? (I am being serious, I have heard these). I remember my middle school brother going off on how wrong it is for Nancy Pelosi to give a flag to Floyd’s family as he was a criminal, and my parents said it was cool because he will bring change to America. I think a part of Gen X is too far gone to see the issues at this point.

If anything, they will yell at Bernie’s base like YouTuber Synthcool is predicting. They will see Bernie as too far against the normal and his fans voting for Donald because they want actual change as the primary issue. It is the fault of the Bernie supporters for not sucking it up and licking Biden’s boots. Now we have four more years of the racist, sexist, rapist, Russia puppet in office.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 19, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I honestly feel many will double-down for whatever reason. I think they will want to continue support because they do truly believe that Trump is an omega racist and sexist.
> 
> 
> Maybe? I think it is more likely that a Russia will get pulled again because they do seem to fully believe in that. Personally, I have heard my mom go off multiple times about how the FBI found evidence that Putin wants Trump and how that is scary. So far it seems Putin has done practically nothing but invade one country (which likely would have happened regardless), yet they still think Trump is his puppet. The red scare seems all to powerful to drop. The sad part being that China is clearly an issue even to Gen X, yet they cannot seem to grasp that they are more likely the threat and potential WW3 than Russia or the Middle East.
> ...



I think a part of Gen X is too far gone and I understand exactly what you are talking about, but they're too far gone in a different way than the Millennials and Early Zoomers are. The Gen X'ers are all in on the BLM and Antifa shit because the mainstream media outlets they grew up with are cool with it and surely CNN must be credible, right? Fox News gets dismissed because they pretty much were a propaganda arm of the Bush Administration back in the 2000's while CNN was presented as a more balanced outlet by comparison.

The Boomer and older Gen X bigwigs that run the media and the corporate elites are a lot more likely to blame the Woke Left for a Trump second term, especially if he wins the popular vote in 2020 as well. And if anything, they will tie that blame into the anti-Bernie sentiment since Bernie is a socialist.

Now, if Trump wins 2020 but Biden wins the popular vote, then I think they could do another "muh Russia" ploy but honestly I think a lot of the bigwigs are under the impression 2016 was a fluke, hence the clamping down. Hillary narrowly winning the popular vote likely strengthened that view. 

A second term of Trump will get the movers and shakers to realize that it isn't a fluke and if the Chinese market is no longer available due to trade sanctions or the Three Gorges Dam giving out, they will have to make changes to keep the cash flowing and will look for a scapegoat. 

If this happens, expect the MSM news outlets to do a 180 on BLM and Antifa and also try to tie in a lot of it into anti-Bernie sentiment. They'd likely try to justify it with "new shocking leaks" that show just how unhinged Antifa really was the whole time and the Gen X liberals will go along with it because it came from CNN and MSNBC and not Fox News


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 19, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I think a part of Gen X is too far gone and I understand exactly what you are talking about, but they're too far gone in a different way than the Millennials and Early Zoomers are. The Gen X'ers are all in on the BLM and Antifa shit because the mainstream media outlets they grew up with are cool with it and surely CNN must be credible, right? Fox News gets dismissed because they pretty much were a propaganda arm of the Bush Administration back in the 2000's while CNN was presented as a more balanced outlet by comparison.
> 
> The Boomer and older Gen X bigwigs that run the media and the corporate elites are a lot more likely to blame the Woke Left for a Trump second term, especially if he wins the popular vote in 2020 as well. And if anything, they will tie that blame into the anti-Bernie sentiment since Bernie is a socialist.
> 
> ...


IDK man, stuff is crazy and it is hard to follow all these groups. I hope you are right.

I fully expect companies to start doing 180s. Disney is hurting for cash, and streaming services will now have to play into Gen Z, the primarily republican generation. Whether the TV watchers will follow, or are to far gone is the real question.

As for Bernie, it is impossible to say what the outcome is. A good bulk of his audience are anti-SJW, closeted republicans that likely just agree with health care and that colleges need to be shot down a peg. People like ShoeOnHead are some of his biggest supporters, yet they are anti-Left. I think a big blame will inevitably go to him on how he split the party and how his supporters vote Trump, which will keep his extremist Antifa-base safe for awhile.

I could be wrong though...There are like a million different factions to keep up with nowadays.


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 19, 2020)

Well for the low, low, low price of 5 million dollars you could hire a mercenary gang of ex special forces and the like to take care of the problem. A few would be more then happy to go hog wild on these snow flakes.

So any one interested in doing a go fund me?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 19, 2020)

I hate these people who deny that cancel culture is getting out of hand. The simple way to stand up is resisting, you have to be smart and know when you have to back down and when you must stand yp for yourself. 
This is a conspiracy over 1000 years old, UFO people in the 1950s were SHAMED for telling unspeakable _truths _about _*alien visitations of earth*_. never deny the truth, you must tell the truth at every corner, this is why Bob lazar is a great guy. we must stand up for those who have been cancelled because when they come for you there will be no one left. Make cancelling someone as painful as possible, make them pay for every action and eventually they will run out of steam. right they're running on an open field and we, the mountains and hills, have moved aside for fear they will flatten us. We need to realise that there's only so much fuel in their engine and when we act as obstacles for them they run out of fuel faster


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jul 19, 2020)

Reminds me of the Walker brothers and Mike Michaud when Change the Channel was big. They just ignored it. And eventually buried themselves with shitty reviews.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Jul 19, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Well for the low, low, low price of 5 million dollars you could hire a mercenary gang of ex special forces and the like to take care of the problem. A few would be more then happy to go hog wild on these snow flakes.
> 
> So any one interested in doing a go fund me?


I would be down to create a Kiwi Heaven in some desolate part of the world and form our own paramilitary forces. Anyone around to play Venom Snake? Because i would join delighted.


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 19, 2020)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I would be down to create a Kiwi Heaven in some desolate part of the world and form our own paramilitary forces. Anyone around to play Venom Snake? Because i would join delighted.


Im being half serious. Some of  these "pmcs" dont like the left. These cancels monkeys are poking various people they wouldnt want to be messing with.

In any case that is an option. Hire some pros. You just gotta raise the money.


----------



## Gun Safety (Jul 21, 2020)

Can't 'stand up' to cancel culture. Best you can do is keep your head down and not give a reason for the Eye of Sauron to fall on you. You know, keep all opinions that could bring the ire of the woke in anonymous online circles or among trusted groups you know irl. 

The idea that you can just carry on with your life and ignore it and pay no attention to it, combat it by just laughing at it and keeping your head high, that's sort of a fantasy. If you say or do something that is deemed sexist, racist, homophobic, transphobic, etc., and it can be linked to your name and people take notice of it you can expect it to come back to your employer or your school. Very real chance that you will be fired, reprimanded, denied admission to a school, or expelled. The chance of this happening only increases the more well-paid or successful you are and how egregious your infraction was. 

Destroying cancel culture, though, is a very big task. Basically requires defeating the left. The left have been cancelling each other since the Bolshevik days by accusing people of racism, now it's just been exported to a national scale. The losers and freaks on Twitter are just the mob empowered by the left, who at the top are generally well-educated, smart, rich white people. Best course of action is to get other rich, smart white people to defect. Give them reason to believe if they go against the grain they won't lose any of their status (or even increase it). More people you get like that the weaker the power of cancel culture to destroy you gets.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jul 21, 2020)

Be funny about it, if you are gonna make an "unacceptable" statement it will usually go over well with most people if their is some comedic value to the statement. It's hard for someone to get outraged or upset about something if it makes them or other people in the room laugh. People like funny and entertaining people who add to the conversation, people do not like buzzkills and people who make a big deal out of a joke it just makes them look crazy and unhinged.


----------



## EcoLibertarian (Jul 21, 2020)

Zeta_Reticulan said:


> Stay fit, keep a stock pile of food, save as much as you can, buy and learn to use a firearm, conceal your power levels, never talk about any social or political issues in a public setting, stay off social media unless you're on sock puppet accounts, never leave a digital trail and assume everything you're saying and doing in public is being recorded. Unfortunately that's just how it is these days with cancel culture. Be smart and use common sense. That's the only defense you as a regular guy will have. Staying as invisible as possible.


VPNs and a booby trapped house are safe bets.


Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Troon out, get an autism diagnosis and maybe paralyze yourself for good measure.


it's almost easier to just say you're jewish. literally either say you have jewish ancestry, or say that you are a practicing jew. immune from criticism.


Orion Balls said:


> Standing up during cancel culture is easy. If you never stray from your stance, no matter how asinine, and stand stall with conviction, at least one other idiot will follow you to your death. People just want an unwavering leader, regardless of opinion.


you might start a cool movement along the way, too.


Made In China said:


> You can't, it would require you to sacrifice some core aspects of your identity and beliefs.  There are no ways to achieve what you want within the confines of liberal democracy, other than not letting it get this bad in the first place, but it's possible that liberal democracies always gravitate towards this outcome.


Yes, 100x this. it's an anti-logic movement and you can never argue with these retards.


albertbrown26 said:


> Move to a country outside America that doesn’t care too much about “cancel culture”.
> Also don’t use or get involved with social media. You can’t get canceled if you’re too busy being Underground for people to notice.


switzerland is a safe bet, russia is good as long as you're not a faggot.


----------



## Hux (Jul 21, 2020)

Have lots and lots and lots of Fuck You Money

Other than that, don't use Twitter or any social media at all for that matter, especially with nothing like your real name, face or location connected to it


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 21, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Troon out, get an autism diagnosis and maybe paralyze yourself for good measure.


Breast implants as a man is probably a good idea

Continue to present as male, but have some wicked cleavage and libtards won't know what to think. Then their dicks and clits get hard and you mind control them back to conservative thoughtforms.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 23, 2020)

Can't cancel you if you're legit unapologetic and don't give a shit. Most places won't/can't fire you if you don't have your work info on social media or don't state your opinions at work. Unless, of course, they want an unlawful termination lawsuit.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jul 27, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> IDK man, stuff is crazy and it is hard to follow all these groups. I hope you are right.
> 
> I fully expect companies to start doing 180s. Disney is hurting for cash, and streaming services will now have to play into Gen Z, the primarily republican generation. Whether the TV watchers will follow, or are to far gone is the real question.
> 
> ...


Crises have come and gone and we’ve turned ou ok... this isn’t even close to being one of the darkest times in US history. These things go in a cycle. Things go crazy then repaired then we get a few years or if we’re lucky a few decades before it starts all over again. This cycle continues till god gets sick of it and decides its time for the second coming. You look back at the Great Depression and late sixties early seventies and you’ll see a lot of parallels to today. The point is that doomers are fucking full of it. Always have been and they always will be.


----------



## queerape (Jul 27, 2020)

Don't pay any attention to the people trying to cancel you. Cancel culture gains energy when you pay it mind and bow to it. But if you flat out ignore it it holds no currency, especially since the people trying to push it are generally attention whores anyways.



Notgoodwithusernames said:


> Crises have come and gone and we’ve turned ou ok... this isn’t even close to being one of the darkest times in US history. These things go in a cycle. Things go crazy then repaired then we get a few years or if we’re lucky a few decades before it starts all over again. This cycle continues till god gets sick of it and decides its time for the second coming. You look back at the Great Depression and late sixties early seventies and you’ll see a lot of parallels to today. The point is that doomers are fucking full of it. Always have been and they always will be.



Absolutely this. The rest of the 2020s will be boring as all hell, it will be Next Year, not current year anymore.


----------



## DeadFish (Jul 27, 2020)

My serious answer is dont confuse trying regain dominance and control with personal survival.
Your goal is the latter. Not the former.

If you dont like this woke capitalism then realize society's power center have been infested with lefties. 

Historically (most of the time) once that happens there is no reclaiming lost ground.

So to increase your odds of survival the system, society or whatever you may call it needs to go.

These lefties cannot sustain themselves or their power if technological civilization ceases to be.

There is a collapse coming. May it because of pension debt crisis, infrastructure collapsing due to diversity hires, antibiotic resistant diseases becoming the norm, peak oil and phosphate depletion. Doesnt matter take your pick. The knee capper of all knee cappers is coming.

What you should do is prepare to live in pre industrial conditions and out wait these people. 

I've talked to them. They are hedonistic to the core. The machine god worshippers (they believe they can create a benign god in form of a computer) have told me they would rather commit suicide then deal with a world without current tech.

Now can you make collapse come sooner? Yes. That if you want to. But it be best to maintain hidden and a defensive posture.

These guys might win for now but their ideas are not meant to last. Nor do current conditions will permit them to last


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 27, 2020)

Never apologize, mock the ones who are trying to cancel you.
If they manage to convince your employer to fire you, sue.
If a media outlet publishes a hit piece on you, sue.
Contact online content creators who make a living off of criticizing cancel culture (Shapiro, Crowder, Tim Pool, Sargon etc.) and get them to talk about you, make your story viral.
If you manage to go viral, become active on social media and monetize your situation - sell merch related to what you're going through, start a crowdfunding campaign, advertise your content if you create any, make as much money on this as possible.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 28, 2020)

I know this is not an easy thing but you can’t let being called racist or a nazi or a bigot have any impact on you. The stigma of these words is rapidly fading each time they are used as an insult when you disagree with one of these nutcases. For me personally and a few friends of mine we now have no negative judgement of people who are shamed as racists anymore until we investigate and see what the real story is. I think more and more people are seeing this. If you are going to toss around the word racist you’d better have some iron clad proof of it and these people never do. You have to have faith that the truly normal, intelligent people worth dealing with won’t jump on the cancelling bandwagon. I think we are getting to a point where a lot of people are exhausted with this bullying nonsense.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't use social media.

They can't "cancel" you if you "aren't really there".


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 1, 2020)

Run for president during the 2020 election cycle.

Be a write in candidate. The quickest way to get alot of publicity is promise to pardon anyone who kills a democrat.

You'll get alot of media attention if you do this. I promise.


----------



## Last seen: A moment ago (Aug 1, 2020)

Stay anonymous. Can't have your life ruined if they don't know your identity.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 1, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Never apologize, mock the ones who are trying to cancel you.
> If they manage to convince your employer to fire you, sue.
> If a media outlet publishes a hit piece on you, sue.
> Contact online content creators who make a living off of criticizing cancel culture (Shapiro, Crowder, Tim Pool, Sargon etc.) and get them to talk about you, make your story viral.
> If you manage to go viral, become active on social media and monetize your situation - sell merch related to what you're going through, start a crowdfunding campaign, advertise your content if you create any, make as much money on this as possible.



Has anyone ever had the balls to do this?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 2, 2020)

Do this.






			https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/09/dna-test-race-lawsuit/570250/
		

If you have any minority blood, say you're a minority. They can't prove you wrong. If you're male, say you're MTF. If you're female, say you're genderfluid/agender/some other type of autism-gender. Congratulations, you are now near the top of the progressive stack.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 2, 2020)

Move to Iran. Embrace Allah


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 5, 2020)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> You ignore them, never apologize and you make sure your community is there for you, not you there for them. They have no power if you remember these three things.



Agreed. But this only works if the majority agree with you and are willing to withstand it with you. Most folks don't want to get involved because cancel culture folks are like schizophrenics and are obsessive about weeding out then making a huge deal about anything "problematic". They can outargue most folks based on stamina alone. Normal folks would give up after making the same point 10 different ways and not getting through at all, but these psychos will repeat their programming to anyone and everyone for literally years.


----------



## Ruber (Aug 5, 2020)

Reopen insane asylums and throw these assholes inside. But until then, I guess the next best solution is to keep your real life identity a secret as best you can. Meaning keep your shit posts on a separate anonymous account because lord knows these people can't tell a sarcastic joke from a death threat.


----------



## Trig.Point (Aug 11, 2020)

The real way to stand up to cancel culture is to pay someone else to do it for you.

A lot of people that were effectively arguing against the degeneration of western culture have been forced to nuke their public presence (youtube etc) because they couldn't financially support themselves.

Progressives don't have any problem supporting people that advocate for their cause. Look at Breadtube, Hbomberguy, Lindsay Ellis Contrapoints et al, shit out a video every couple of months and their supporters throw 20k pcm at them.

Talia Lavin, that fat loon that got fired from the New Yorker for accusing a disabled veteran of being a NAZI, get's close to $1500 pcm and all she does is tweet.





Meanwhile on the right nobody wants to be seen as a paypig.... If a YouTuber is spending 60 hours a weeks producing content as well as holding down a job, then he should keep it real and do it for free, only grifters want financial remuneration for the content they produce.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 14, 2020)

Sperghetti said:


> Honestly, think of internet cancel culture no differently than you would middle school bullies or an abusive spouse, because they use all the same tactics.
> 
> No matter how much you want to, you're never going to actually "win" a battle against bullies or abusive spouses, because any interaction is just playing their game and furthering the drama. The only real solution in either of these cases is to leave the environment and render them irrelevant in your life. Like others have said, don't apologize. Apologizing is reinfoircing the idea that you're playing their game. If anything, they can get an "I'm sorry you feel that way", and then you leave.
> 
> ...



Never bend to them. Amen.

I also opt for the ridiculing method; make them feel stupid and show how little power they actually _do _have, first on you, then on everything else.


----------



## Made In China (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry lolbertardians, you can't just spend several decades intentionally putting yourselves into a powerless position and then undo it with simple platitudes.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Sep 14, 2020)

Never apologize and never surrender. Remember what the greatest philosopher of our time said about these kinds of people

"When we win, do not forget that these people want you broke, dead, your kids raped and brainwashed, and they think its funny" - Sam "US Marine" Hyde


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 14, 2020)

Just keep walking forward. They'll focus on something else within the next 25 minutes


----------



## Bumblino (Sep 15, 2020)

2 words: Double down.

They try to get you because you made a racist joke? Tell more racist jokes.
They tell you you're sexist? Make fun of women and feminism.

Never back down, always double down.


----------



## alreadyhome (Sep 15, 2020)

Bumblino said:


> 2 words: Double down.
> 
> They try to get you because you made a racist joke? Tell more racist jokes.
> They tell you you're sexist? Make fun of women and feminism.
> ...



I think better advice is to stay steady - if you overcorrect you'll create additional problems you won't have if you just continue normally.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 12, 2020)

The Spectator, the Co-op and cancel culture – a cautionary tale​


----------



## Ly Erg (Oct 12, 2020)

Yikes OP. How can I stand up to cancel culture if I have no legs? I'm going to make you look ablest on twitter in front of my 10 followers for that.


----------

